# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Diy - eto

## linhdt1121

ngổi rảnh quá ko có gì làm em tập vẽ cái này.
số là ở nhà e có 2 cái ray vuông nhưng ko có block,mà eto thì em chưa có cái này,đôi khi có việc cần cũng thấy bất tiện.đi mua 1 cái ngon ngon thì cũng khá khá tiền. Các bác xem cái này có khả thi ko nhé

đầu tiên là e sẽ phay 1 cái block có kích thước vừa khít cái ray,phay 2 nửa rồi ghép nó lại như thế này.





sau đó thì phay mấy cái này để ghép lại,toàn bộ bằng nhôm các bác nhé.



liệu có ngon gần bằng đi mua ko các bác nhể

----------


## Gamo

Cha này sang quá, eto mà chơi luôn 2 thanh trượt  :Big Grin:

----------


## diy1102

Nhôm kẹp mấy bữa nó toét ra. chưa kể pay nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

em vẫn rất ưu tư bắng cách gì bác phay chính xác biên dang cặp vào ray , khi siết lực mạnh nhôm dễ bị biến dạng , phải bôi trơn cho nó , thế thì bác chuyển cái má kẹp bằng đồng thau thì hơp lí hơn , tính toán độ chính xác lắp ghép cực khít thì khi kẹp phôi sẽ không nghiêng hay nghiêng rất nhỏ , mà nói thiệt làm hết cái này đúng tiêu chuẩn kẹp phôi cnc quá cha mua cái mới nếu kẹp để khoan thì vác vài xị mua đại 1 cái có khi nhanh hơn. , trên taobao có mấy cái eto hơi bị ngon mà giá không quá đắt , em thấy hãng sharp ( không biết gõ đúng không nữa )bán cũng nhiều loại.

----------


## hoctap256

vâng ....... trợ trời 380k cái  bằng gang kẹp được 150mm 
quá nhanh cho đội DIY :v
http://www.vatgia.com/3306/1154069/t...i-ak-6288.html

 :Big Grin:

----------


## occutit

Có bác nào biết ai bán eto 2hand loại được xíu cái ngàm có ốc để thay thế không  :Big Grin:  em đang tìm cái ngậm rộng tầm 150-200mm  :Big Grin:

----------


## itanium7000

Mua cái eto cũ rãnh mang cá hơn cái bac đang định làm nhiều. Từ giá thành tới hiệu quả, chất lượng.

----------


## linhdt1121

hehe,tại 2 cái ray đó ko có block,để thì cũng cân sắt vụn.còn độ chính xác e ko yêu cầu cao lắm vì e chỉ dùng để kẹp mấy cái nho nhỏ để khoan hay taro gì đó thôi với lại phôi của e cứng nhất cũng chỉ là nhôm thôi nên cũng ko sợ téot lắm.
Và cuối cùng lý do to nhất vẫn chỉ là thích chế đồ thôi các bác ah.

----------


## Khoa C3

Làm cái block vừa ray  với độ chính xác vừa phải thì làm dc, nhưng mờ bảo phay = nhôm thì  e là thua   :Frown: . Làm bằng sắt đi.

----------


## linhdt1121

nhôm thì sao vậy a,e ko có pháy phay sắt,mà đi gia công thì lại hết muốn vì nó cao hon rất nhiêu giá mua.

----------

